# Which stapler are you using to hang your poly?



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:blink:
Just wondering what the rest of you are using for a stapler 
to hang the poly before spraying ceilings?
:detective:​


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

bosch air stapler. T20, and sears are all busted. Time for me to get a new one. For poly i like the whacker ones. Staplers to me are like stand lights. They break faster then i can buy them


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

don't know what kind of stapler is best for polying for spraying but as far as hammer tackers go Rapid is the best bar none:thumbsup:

hammer tackers are what the insulators use


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gordie said:


> don't know what kind of stapler is best for polying for spraying but as far as hammer tackers go Rapid is the best bar none:thumbsup:
> 
> hammer tackers are what the insulators use


Your right gordie - the insulators aften use the heavy duty hammer tackers like the Stanley Sharp Shooter. They can be a bit overkill for poly as they leave a fair sized dent to fill later. Some of the lighter weight hammer tackers get the job done as do several different choices of staplers. Just trying to get an idea on brands as I have had some frustrating times with staplers that screw up half way into the job.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

yea thats what i was thinking to big for what you need . And i know what you mean the small ones work great for 20 mins then your pulling them apart


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been using a Arrow T50, because I can pick up staples anywhere and it cheap. Something like the Arrow T30 with thin wire staples would probably pull out of the wall the wall easier. I hate when you pull the masking, and your staples don't come off with the poly.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

the little Stanley JT21:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> I've been using a Arrow T50, because I can pick up staples anywhere and it cheap. Something like the Arrow T30 with thin wire staples would probably pull out of the wall the wall easier. I hate when you pull the masking, and your staples don't come off with the poly.



lol I bet go from makin$ to pulling little staples at probably the piont where your getting ready to go. hopefully you find the right one mang


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> bosch air stapler. T20, and sears are all busted. Time for me to get a new one. For poly i like the whacker ones. Staplers to me are like stand lights. They break faster then i can buy them


I like this one.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like this one.



Drop that tape and you might break a toe lol i got one i use for measuring out a house but work with the 16'


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

JT21 with 1/4" staples been using them as long as I can remember.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I switched to a Surebonder stapler, because Menards had it lol.http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...es/light-duty-staple-gun/p-1448304-c-9164.htm Works fine with 1/4" staples, uses the same as the JT21.


----------



## Canadianguy (Sep 28, 2014)

New to siteWhen I texture, I paper, the use spray adhesive on paper, roll poly on
No staple holes!!!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Miltons:whistling2:


----------



## mudderonloverslane (Sep 19, 2014)

jt-21 all the way


----------

